# Still not received ihs refund- what should I do now



## LaylaB (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi guys I hope someone can give me a solution or an idea on how to handle this situation 

Basically if had a refusal dated in February 2017. The refusal was for a spouse visa I am the sponsor and my husband was the applicant. We have not appealed but are planning to submit a new application in the next two months.

I used my bank account to pay for the application and Ihs fee... I was told it would take three months to receive my refund.

After three months no refund i rang home office I gave them my ihs reference number the women said she has put a request for me she told me to wait a further three months and to not contact them In this time.

It has been a further three months and no refund i have been waiting a total of six months I wrote an email cmplainig but had an automated reply saying it can't be handled as it's an application outside the UK.

I feel very stuck.. I'm really unsure of how I can get this money which is owed to me back.. I would really like it before I put on my new application again. I will ring the number again next week if I have not recieved it by then 

But is there anyone who has experience this. What's the best action for me to take







please if anyone can help me out I will appreciate it 

Many thanks
Layla


----------



## LaylaB (Apr 20, 2017)

Can anyone offer some guidance on what to do please?


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your situation Layla. I do not have any helpful advice, and you probably have already tried this but just in case you haven't----- https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-inside-outside-uk

All the best!


----------



## LaylaB (Apr 20, 2017)

Ok thank you . I appreciate that you replied to me 

Many thanks 

Layla


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

I would use the above link and send them an e mail as well as call that number on there. Keep badgering. That money is owed to you and you will have it back!


----------



## LaylaB (Apr 20, 2017)

Yes I agree it's very unfair......


I'm just worried that I might receive it after I put on my second application... 

which will put me into panic mode when I see the money gone into my account as I wil be filled with anixety unsure whether it is money due to me from my last application or if my new application has been refused and the ihs money has been refunded.!


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

LaylaB said:


> Yes I agree it's very unfair......
> 
> 
> I'm just worried that I might receive it after I put on my second application...
> ...


Why don't you ask your solicitor, since you're using one? Maybe when people receive refunds, it shows the IHS ref on bank statements/online. So you maybe able to compare the two references.

Ask your local MP contact the home office?


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

LaylaB said:


> Yes I agree it's very unfair......
> 
> 
> I'm just worried that I might receive it after I put on my second application...
> ...


Get the local MP involved - make sure that payment you made is refunded back to you.


----------

